# What a price for ss bales of hay



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

MyDaughtersPony sent me this info and I thought 'hum must be true it is on the internet'. But seems it's posted where you can find it. I'm not certain where LaRue, Ohio is located, but if I could get $25 a ss bale (the buyer can find the $65 a bale buyers and have the difference as a premium ), I'd be temped to make a little road trip.

https://www.ocj.com/2019/06/65-hay-bales-a-sign-of-the-times/

Maybe this should be in Ripley's Believe It or Not.

Larry


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, it's funny, when i was back in Australia in February, small squares of Alfalfa were $24 each! Almost had me pondering how I could make a container load pencil out to get there


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Something tells me the buyers ain't right in the head.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

It would be really hard to me to bring myself to sell hay for even $8/bale, which is why I've thought I should start taking it to auction, then I wouldn't feel so bad if/when people start to pay ridiculous prices for it.

The first cut I just put up Saturday--I'm starting to gather--is some of the only dry hay that was put up in the wider area and it was phenomenal hay. I figured it would be garbage first cut so was asking only $4.25. Realized real quick that I did myself a disservice and should have asked $5. Had I hauled that nice green hay into auction on a wagon with its smell, no doubt it would have brought a mint.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> Had I hauled that nice green hay into auction on a wagon with its smell, no doubt it would have brought a mint.


Or it could have brought $2 if the buyers weren't there....


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Aren't you allowed to keep a reserve price on your stuff at an auction? Or does that differ auction to auction?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> I figured it would be garbage first cut so was asking only $4.25. Realized real quick that I did myself a disservice and should have asked $5.


Stuff I baled Saturday, I'm not in a hurry to sell (also did a few hundred last Tuesday, BTW). So I put a $6 a bale price on to try to slow down the beggars. Nope, didn't work, first lady got the info ($6 a bale) via text at 5.30pm Sunday. She wanted to pickup at 7.30pm that night, out of hay. Second one sent $300 via Apple pay to my son to pay half down on 100 bales, so that no one else could buy before she can get here to pick them up.

Next 10 day forecast doesn't look promising to make hay again, maybe $6 was too cheap. 

As far as $65 a bale, I would have sent the critters to market (or if horses, taken them out along the roadside and let them graze on the ditch grass/gave them away even perhaps). I'm guessing that he/she wasn't feeding cows $65 hay, so I suppose sending them to market wasn't an option. $975 for 15 bales of hay, WC Fields had a saying about 'a fool and their money soon part company' comes to mind.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Ox76 said:


> Aren't you allowed to keep a reserve price on your stuff at an auction? Or does that differ auction to auction?


Everyone has their own rules but most will let you no sale it.But you still pay commission.Have expense of hauling it back home,etc.

HERE the bigger hay auctions will buy up anything cheap and either feed themselves or resell it at a later date.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just to replace the fertilizer in each bale cost me 0.90$ plus application this year and I’ve got people wanting hay delivered at 3$ a bale still...


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Always made me curious how the fancy smancy horse supply stores can ask and get 12-14$ a bale for the same second cut orchard grass that I make on my farm. I could probably get 8 if I tried hard but am content to sell for 7 to someone who comes and loads onto his truck from my wagon parked in the shed and never leaves the farm without leaving a check in the shop.

Still, I would really like to know what goes on inside the head of those people that pay 14 a bale in Va for crying out loud. We ain't talking about Wyoming timothy shipped to Fla here. Probably the same gene pool that pays 1000$ more for a used piece of equipment than you could buy new at discount for.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

This is what my wife tells the power company telemarketing people " I don't care what it cost my husband makes the money and I just pay the bills. " I think there is a lot of that going on in the horse world.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Always made me curious how the fancy smancy horse supply stores can ask and get 12-14$ a bale for the same second cut orchard grass that I make on my farm. I could probably get 8 if I tried hard but am content to sell for 7 to someone who comes and loads onto his truck from my wagon parked in the shed and never leaves the farm without leaving a check in the shop.
> 
> Still, I would really like to know what goes on inside the head of those people that pay 14 a bale in Va for crying out loud. We ain't talking about Wyoming timothy shipped to Fla here. Probably the same gene pool that pays 1000$ more for a used piece of equipment than you could buy new at discount for.


And that $7 bale your selling is only worth $4 here. I look at some of the prices people can sell their hay for and say to myself, I wish. I had $5 couple years ago and unless they came and looked at it nobody would buy, just hang up the phone. Going for $4.50 this year if any makes it into the barn.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I just seen an add on craigslist near Delta Colorado and he is wanting $220 per ton. I am not sure we could get that here; I have not seen any adds for hay here in Wyoming yet. If I could get $200 a ton, I would not have cows.


----------

